# I catch my tortoise staring at me sometimes.



## ceci3692 (Sep 16, 2012)

i really do. haha i have a headboard with built in shelves, so the top is wide enough to fit his enclosure. The front is a window, so I can see him. 
Sometimes I look over and I see him just staring, it's like he's watching me. It's almost a little creepy but he's too cutee. 
does anyone else ever catch their tortoise looking at them?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't change in front of him, tortoises are known for being cruel.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Trying to figure out what the big two legged monster is.  Mine looks at me when I am putting his food in for him, probably think its about time


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 16, 2012)

I play this game where I try and observe my tort without being spotted...I'm like, 0-17. Once I'm spotted, Dante just stares at me! "Yes, I see you food machine. Are you here with more food?"


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2012)

He's plotting your demise...


----------



## ceci3692 (Sep 16, 2012)

What do you mean tortoises are known for being cruel?

I think sometimes hes trying to seduce me into taking him out haha


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Masin (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine does this too.
I'll try to sneak up on her while she's eating and she snaps her head up and just mean-mugs me over her shoulder. 
I'll also creep up while she's playing dead/napping and her eyes always pop open! 
I'm pretty sure she's judging me constantly for the obviously boring life I have that allows me to actively stalk her. 
She's now started burrowing to sleep...convinced she's avoiding me!! 



Tom said:


> He's plotting your demise...



AGREE! Echo always looks as if she's cursing under her breath and attempting to kill me with her stare


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 17, 2012)

Tom said:


> He's plotting your demise...



Possibly contemplating evolving into a carnivore, because he/she watched a TV program explaining how, back when we'd only recently climbed out of the trees, we took up eating meat, thereby growing our brains and thus leading to our becoming the dominant species on this rock...

Tortoises are VERY ambitious...


----------



## ceci3692 (Sep 20, 2012)

That explains why he sniffs me sometimes haha he is trying to decide what seasoning will go best with a meal made of me


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 20, 2012)

Walter always lounges in his water dish with one arm over the side watching me when I do homework. I always imagine the meme of the beer guy.

"I don't always poop in my water. But when I do, it's because you look particularly busy."


----------

